# anyone trying this method



## texassniper (Oct 16, 2005)

IM from the Texas Panhandle and about all the coyotes eat is dead cattle and rabbits. Latly my buddies and I have been going out and shooting rabbits in the but with or .22s or .17 HMR and letting them scream in the coyotes on the edge of the canyons. We have gotten 12 in our last 4 evenings we have gone hunting. Just wondering if anyone else has had any luck.

Matthew


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That sounds like one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.

Letting an animal suffer just for your own benefit. Why don't you get a call and learn to make the rabbit sound yourself. You are no sportsman if you do like you say.

We should train a rabbit to shoot you in the ***.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You're not hunting............... you're just killing. Learn the difference.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Here again is why the animal rights and anti hunting people get there ammo for there fight against hunting they do read these forums The people in the Texas Fish and Game would take a dimm view of this and I hope they find out


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

That is the difference between someone that hunts and respects the animals that they hunt and people that just like to see things get shot!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

texassniper you are not making any freinds here are ya . Listen its one thing to use those tackticks, its another to abmit to it, And a whole other thing to think other hunters will not look down on you for doing that. Cmon get some sence, and while you are at it get some hunting ethicks.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Well put We need to protect our hunting rights the anti hunters are everywhere even in Texas This kind of stuff is sick


----------



## jer79 (Oct 12, 2004)

*U need help.*


----------



## Henryc (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm new to the hunting world and even I know better than to torture an animal like that. Man do it properly, if you dont get as many coyotes then oh well it'll be even more of a fun challenge to track them then to lure them in.


----------



## MattS (Oct 25, 2005)

IM Not for what this guy has done, but i was wondering do each and every one of you shoot a big jack rabbit and it does not die i know from experience (sometimes) Do you shoot it again and waste another round or do u sit there and let it scream and die. I admit i have never really shot them again, but i have never used them as bait. Just wonderin


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This thread is going nowhere, and it getting dumber everyday. Everyone reading this is getting stupider every time they read it. Brad do us a favor and delete the whole damn thing.

To answer your question, I would put another round in it and put it out of it's misery.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

If you were to try that up here you would get your @$$ beat down


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Everyone reading this is getting stupider every time they read it. Brad do us a favor and delete the whole damn thing.


No, as dumb as the stunt is that the OP said he did the thread has some value to it. Young hunters reading this who may have thought this kind of act was okay, will see that fellow hunters and sportsmen will not tolerate this kind of behavior. If it bothers you that much then don't read it.

MattS, anytime you wound a animal always follow up with a second shot to keep the animal from suffering.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

This type of behavior should be addressed there is a small % of people that are this dumb but sure hurts the real hunter and sportsman in the eyes of the non hunter there are a lot of non hunters that are not anti hunting but this crap helps them take the step to becoming anti hunting


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Uhhhh :******: we have just been through this like a couple weeks ago, he's from texas give him a break.


----------

